# 1920s DP Harris



## WEAKFISH (Aug 1, 2012)

This bike rides great with the new 700c wheels and 3 piece alloy crank.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm not a "Fan" of up-dates, but that does look pretty cool.....


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Aug 3, 2012)

Ooh baby.  That looks like fun.  I've been meaning to try modern wheels on a couple of my old frames just to see how the layed back geometry behaves.


----------

